# Most Technology Advance Faction



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Now with the new embarassing fluff of Necs Outright losing the battle to Old Ones and Eldar in the new Necron Dex who can be considered the most advance Faction in 40k of tech. The Daemon infused Dark mechanicus machines? The emerging high Tech Tau? The Psycher infused Tech of the Eldar? Maybe the Necs still? Hell maybe Orks... why not.... 

Opponions and thoughts? I for one always thought the Eldar Tech been the best. Webway, Commoragh's pocket Dimensions, Creating and Harvesting Suns, Soul Stones, Wraith Bone, ect.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Going to go for an equal first with Dark Eldar and Necrons.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Give it another millenia and the tau will either be wiped out or have wrist mounted railguns.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Eldar (both types), necron no one else has come close yet.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

This is really tough to decide. We don't know enough about the different factions.

Yeah, we know generally how strong their warships are. How able the body armor of their front line troops is and the capabilities of their armored vehicles, but in the end that's a tiny portion of a civilization's technology.

With that in mind, I still would have to put my money on the Necrons. They rely less on the warp and more on technology. And everything they have tends to be much more compact and robust than their Tau, Imperial, and Eldar counterparts.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

The Tau are definitely on their way up (for now), but they can't sustain effective Warp travel, and that puts them at a distinct disadvantage. Thus, I have to agree with the Eldar or the Necrons being the most advanced, and between those two, the Eldar win. To me, Necron weapons technology surpasses the Eldar's, but the Eldar, overall, have a higher level of tech. Like the OP said: the Webway, pocket dimensions, sun farming, and everything else. All Necrons can do is rip stuff apart, particle by particle, and phase out of danger whenever they get a boo-boo.

Okay, I admit, that was a massive oversimplification for the simple purpose of discussion! Don't point that Gauss rifle at me...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Mind you the alot of eldar tech is not so much tech as psychic based pseudo science.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I Think the Issue we have with this question, is that no single "Faction" is most advanced, if the question was which is the most Technologically advanced group out there, then sub-factions like the Jokaero come into play..


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The necrons never stopped being the most advanced. Their superiority took a hit yes, but not to that extent. 

Basically, all they lost was their own means of FTL. Everything else they had prior to the revision is still theirs, and more besides. 

Necrons are still very much on top only loosely trailed by the eldar. That never changed.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> The necrons never stopped being the most advanced. Their superiority took a hit yes, but not to that extent.
> 
> Basically, all they lost was their own means of FTL. Everything else they had prior to the revision is still theirs, and more besides.
> 
> Necrons are still very much on top only loosely trailed by the eldar. That never changed.


To me ever since they 'borrowed' the Old One's Webway, all their technology being theirs is sketchy at best.

Their greatest strength prior to the changes was their ability to appear out of nowhere and pop up anywhere. Now that we know it's technology they stole, what assurances do we have that they came up with Gauss technology?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> To me ever since they 'borrowed' the Old One's Webway, all their technology being theirs is sketchy at best.
> 
> Their greatest strength prior to the changes was their ability to appear out of nowhere and pop up anywhere. Now that we know it's technology they stole, what assurances do we have that they came up with Gauss technology?


By that logic, how much of the eldar`s tech is theirs and not the Old Ones`? 

How much did the Imperium develop, and how much did they borrow or steal from aliens during a more enlightened time? 

It doesn`t matter. The technology is theirs. Remember, they`re not simply using the webway as it is. They are using a modified form of the technology which they developed with the aid of a star god.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The Eldar while advanced have not been depicted as being the most advanced race technologically speaking to the same extent as the Necrons.

None of the Imperium's technology bears any resemblance to any other xenos species. The Tau developed long after the DAoT. Orks and their titans don't really count.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Again, you`re missing my point. 

The fact that the necrons aren`t using their own webway or something doesn`t mean they are inferior to anyone as the OP is suggesting. 

The fact that they are able to use someone else`s technology for their own gain speaks of resourcefulness that *even the Emperor failed to accomplish.*


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The Jokaeros, just cause finger mounted doomsday weapons beat everything. :wink:


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I didn't say they are inferior, simply that the title of them being the most tech. advanced isn't true anymore.

They didn't learn how to use the Webway until one of the C'tan taught them how so I don't think they deserve credit in that department. 

The Emperor didn't fail, he was interrupted by the Heresy.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Regardless of the webway issue, they remain the most technologically advanced race in the galaxy now.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I used to believe that too but then I took a Gauss beam to the knee.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> I used to believe that too but then I took a Gauss beam to the knee.


:headbutt:


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> I used to believe that too but then I took a Gauss beam to the knee.


^^^ I imagine that was painful.

But, while I'm no expert on Eldar OR Necrons, I must say that my belief was always that the Necrons were the most technologically advanced, seeing as they're robots and all... And they self repair.

And, finally, I have to say that even if the technology was stolen, that only means that they were superior to the original owners in some way that allowed them to take said technology for their own.

As I said, I'm no expert. But, it's nearly 3 in the morning on Christmas and I can't sleep. So, my opinion decided it wanted to be shared.

A happy holiday season to you all. :crazy:


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

They weren't superior. They were losing badly and were even isolated and kept in check in their little empire like zoo animals until the C'tan saved them.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

And... where are the c`tan NOW?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The Necrons were given a pity buff mostly because GW didn't know what to do with the C'tan who were too similar to the Chaos pantheon.

And also I hardly would think of the Necrons as being superior in that regard since they only struck at the C'tan when they were exhausted after fighting the Old Ones.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Nonetheless, we are not asking about the origins of the technology here. 

The necrons tech was superior, but it was still bound by physics and as such could not compete with the powers of the warp. 

It was then augmented by the knowledge and power of the c`tan, which the necrons were able to turn to their advantage when the time was right. 

So, regardless of how or when the technology was developed or obtained, the fact remains that one way or another, the necrons became an immortal race of superior warriors able to turn their enemy`s greatest strength to their own cause, and even enslave the gods they once served. 

I mean, honestly. No other race has enslaved their own gods have they? When the Nightbringer brought death and destruction, they shattered him and put him in little boxes. 

When Slaanesh started sucking on Eldar souls, they cried and hid in a high tech graveyard. Somewhat different outcome there.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

People, people lets just say both the eldar and necrons have both obtained a level of tech that is near magical in nature. Eldar just cheat a bit with their whole warp thing.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Tyranids.

Should we decide that biological engineering is a valid science (I hold a 99.999999% certainty that nobody on this forum is capable of constructing an argument that proves otherwise), then they clearly f' everyone else in the a'.

Why is technology just ships and guns?

Computational power? Well, everyone else needs to spend time, cost, and resources building it. Tyranids just grow it...

Got an enemy to defeat or a difficulty to overcome? Need to spend time doing R&D to build some new gadget to help you out? 'nids just evolve.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

It's evolution.

Sharks evolving over the years to develop sharp teeth that constantly get replaced is not biological engineering.

The Tyranids are just able to speed up the process. If the Tyranids didn't have the ability to reproduce as quickly as they do but retained all their biological upgrades, they would get steam rolled by the other races even by the Tau. 

Their greatest strength is their ability to replenish their numbers.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm not entirely sure I agree with that. I used the word 'evolve' incorrectly. They adapt and speciate (which is not evolving in itself, btw - evolution is just a theory that suggests all species share a common ancestry - which doesn't relate to this discussion: Although, interestingly, I wouldn't want to meet whatever all tyranid species share as a common ancestor).

So, they adapt to changing circumstances - but it's not natural. It's enchanced and, arguably, forcibly induced. If that's the case, then it could be argued that it's actually harnessed. It's not just a natural process occurring over some extended period of environmental pressure - it's close-to-instantaneous change brought on by immediate conflict. In response to whatever is happening, the 'nids just grow a new variant: That's not evolution (at all - not even close) - it's a raw exploitation of biological engineering.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

It is in their case because they were designed to be able to evolve and adapt to overcome whatever it is that is preventing them from feeding.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

'designed'

Exactly.

That implies intent.

They adapt and speciate ('evolve' has nothing to do with it, btw) just as other creatures do - but they do it *at will*. They do it on command. That's the crucial part. Their technology is entirely biological.

That doesn't mean that it's 'not technology'. Not at all. Machines and mechanical artifice are not the only valid type of technology.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

I can see the argument for Tyranids, but are we talking strictly about the level of the technology itself (in the Tyranids' case, advanced bio-engineering) or what that technology is capable of? Here's what I mean: The Tyranids can adapt to exploit the weakness of an enemy, but for what purpose? To feed. What do the Tyranids ever do? Feed. They're the galaxy's best vacuum cleaners, and thus they are capable of rapidly adapting to perform their purpose. That's not very advanced at all, is it?

Take the Eldar. Their technology is not confined to warfare; it is also used for things like preserving their very _souls_. Yes, it's a bit mystical and may be considered pseudo-science, but 40k is largely based off pseudo-science and thus, in the reality of fiction, it is regular science. It's very possible that, should the Fall have never occurred, the Eldar would've remained the undisputed rulers of the galaxy. If we want to talk about war and only war, then you could make a strong bid for Tyranids. But if we want to expand our horizons, then I still say Eldar or Necrons.

Just a side note: I don't want to derail the thread, but this discussion got me thinking about how the Eldar treat technological advancement. Though they are scattered and weakened, do you think the Eldar still make significant technological advances, or have they stagnated not because of fear of change, like the Imperium, but because of A) lack of resources, B) reaching the pinnacle of their technology, or C) another reason?


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Again, I'm not sure that's entirely accurate.

A tyranid as an individual is only concerned with feeding. The tyranids, as a collective, are not so simple. They are controlled by the Hive Mind - which has motives that can only be guessed at - and it seems that the actual ultimate motive of the tyranids actions (at least on a local scale) is survival.

If that's the case, and they go about this by consuming ALL resources, are they not easily considered extremely efficient? They survive (just as other races wish to do - and I may point out that the Eldar are FAILING in that regard...), and they let nothing go to waste... They make themselves the apex survivor.

But what can really be said about the hive mind? Fleets consume and destroy (just like orks do, but with enormously greater efficiency), and then they move on. Necrons do exactly the same thing... they harvest...

The Eldar just.... don't harvest... they just... die off... and moan... and sulk.... and act a bit emo... and then become exstinct...



I actually see the Necrons and the Tyranids as exactly the same - where one is simply a biological manifestation of the other (where the 'other' is a purely mechanical 'technological' existence, with no biological aspect whatsoever). All necrons do is show up and consume. Nids do the same thing. Neither shows 'more efficiency' at it than the other.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> I mean, honestly. No other race has enslaved their own gods have they? When the Nightbringer brought death and destruction, they shattered him and put him in little boxes.
> 
> When Slaanesh started sucking on Eldar souls, they cried and hid in a high tech graveyard. Somewhat different outcome there.


Best argument yet. 

I still like to think that while the box thing is cool, Eldar sorta not so much enslaved there gods but can call upon and use how they see fit like the Avatar of Khain as well as the Phoenix Lords. In the Path of the Warrior we are finnaly shown how the Exarch works and Phoenix Lords tick. A experiance warrior of a hundred batt;es dies, another puts on their suit, and BAM we have the experiance of 2 badasses in one suit. After 5 or 20 deaths this Exarch Suit will contain that much more fighting experiance. Add in the Immortal Phoenix Lord who simply requires said warrior or Exarch to wear the suit and now that said Phoenix Lord has all the badassness of said Exarchs/Warriors, as well as a restored suit. That is the Psy/Warp Tech of Eldar. 

Wraithguard and Lords are another example of the strength and power of dead Eldar brought back by their science. More badass than any dreadnought.

I think that compares with shattered Star Gods in pokeballs... err... Boxes no?

On a side note I think Eldar still progress if they can, the Haemoncula seem to make new things and invetions.

Oh and Merry X-Mas or Happy Holidays.... I perfer the former.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

The Orks. How many other races have rusty hammers that can cleave through power armour?:laugh:

Seriously though, I'd still put the Necs on top. They still have the most devastating standard weaponry and that annoying habit of putting themselves back together unless utterly obliterated. Though, I'd give races like Jokaero a nod as well with their ability to construct advanced tech from pretty much random crap (okay, Orks can do this too but not nearly as reliably).


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Baltar said:


> ...it seems that the actual ultimate motive of the tyranids actions (at least on a local scale) is survival.
> 
> I actually see the Necrons and the Tyranids as exactly the same - where one is simply a biological manifestation of the other (where the 'other' is a purely mechanical 'technological' existence, with no biological aspect whatsoever). All necrons do is show up and consume. Nids do the same thing. Neither shows 'more efficiency' at it than the other.


You have a fair point about survival, but survival is still a very base instinct - it has nothing to do with what some of the Eldar technology can achieve. I'm willing to concede, though.

I definitely agree with Necrons being similar to the Tyranids. In fact, if I had to pick two races that would survive until the end of time to duke it out, I'd pick them. Orks, while very resilient, are outmatched when it comes to numbers by Tyranids, and I think they'd eventually run out of places to live. Chaos, left with nothing to feed on, would either weaken to a point where it wouldn't pose a threat or simply destroy itself via the Great Game. Necrons are few but powerful, while Tyranids are infinite but weak (individually). However, since Tyranids can adapt, I think they'd eventually finish off the Necrons as well.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

how does "dark age of technology" humans compare to eldar or necron?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Emperorguard500 said:


> how does "dark age of technology" humans compare to eldar or necron?


Irrelevant. But to give a simple answer, they would still be inferior. 

On the point of tyranid "technology" being more advanced, it is worth considering but I do not see them as being superior to the necrons all things considered. 

Tyranids do not use the warp to travel, but rather manipulate gravity to propel themselves at incredible speed towards their prey planet. Given the distance they`ve covered in the space of a few centuries, it is safe to assume that the Narval`s gravity manipulation is a form of faster than light travel, so in this regard they have the necrons beat. 

For weapons and other tech however, i back the necrons. Weaponry that can destroy armour on the subatomic level, firepower that can jump from one foe to the next with a single shot, being able to hold a god or daemon in a little box and so forth... 


Overall, I still back the necrons, and I am a tyranid fan.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Necrons or Dark Eldar.

Necrons because they are the oldest and have had the most time to achieve technological superiority, not to mention they have had a bit of help from the star gods.

Dark eldar on the other hand are younger (in comparison to the necrons... they are still really old) and have not had any help from any gods but still manage to (without the help of any psychic powers like their ancestors mind you) harness the power of "celestial phenomena of great magnitude" that can blast massive holes in any armor regardless of how resilient it is, they can capture the sentience of their rivals in swords (remember no psychic powers)and they can instantly evaporate all moisture in their enemies with a touch and that doesn't even touch on what the haemonculi can do.

The archangel of pain is similar to the the tesseract labyrinth but is isn't just a prison, it is a torture chamber as well, the casket of flensing can send out ethereal imps to rip off the opponents head and bring it back, one guy turned himself into living light, they have put black holes in gift boxes...etc.

while the necrons probably still have the edge the DE are far more creative with their tech as it isn't just for function, its also for enjoyment.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

In terms of which race could possibly surpass all the others if given time, I'd have to say the Tau given how quickly they went from flinging rocks at each other to making power-armor.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

In all fairness, I am going to say the Necrons have the title (although the Eldar do it with the most style).

However, I'm going to say that the Tyranids get an 'honourable mention' - if only for, basically, being the biological equivalent to the Necrons. Their grasp of biotech is unsurpassable, and their age is unknown. They could well be as ancient as a race as the Necrons.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

imo you can't compare Eldar and Necron tech for one is driven by the warp and the other by warp-like science.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes, but what I certainly CAN do is say that the Necrons are pushing serious badass, constantly expanding, and are showing no signs of weakness or slowing down.

The Eldar, however, being generally quite a pathetic race, are weak and dying out quickly 

If their technology was so awesome, they'd be more successful.

I don't see the Necrons slowly dying off and whinging about it. Indeed, they go from strength to strength...


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

The new fluff doesnt paint them as a Unstoppable waking giant anymore. Now there in the same boat as the Eldar. They're few in number from when they had their asses whip by the Eldar first time around. Add in the malfunctioning Tomb worlds and fragmented mini empires they have. I say thy're in the same boat as the dying off Eldar. Necs dont reproduce anymore. Every Tomb World lost is a chunk of the Necs never to be replace.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh, so the Tyranids are the ones back at the top then. Nice


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Baltar said:


> Oh, so the Tyranids are the ones back at the top then. Nice


It looks like Chaos and Nids are the top threats. Problem with Nids is they cant affect Chaos but Nurgle can and has infected Nid Hive Fleets. I say Chaos is still the biggest threat since M32.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The Silent King`s goal is to eradicate the tyranids, and it is the opinion of Szarek that they are indeed capable of doing so if the Dynasties can be united in time. 

So, clearly the necrons have serious badass potential, considering that the Silent King has seen the tyranid Hive Fleets. He encountered them in the void between galaxies before they arrived and his purpose now is to eradicate them. 



Given this purpose, and their ability to counter warp tech and sorcery, it would almost seem that the necrons are the deciding factor in securing the Galaxy`s future. :scratchhead:


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

And yet we have seen only a fraction of the Tyranid's forces and have no idea what the majority of the species is capable of doing.

And yet the minor fleets are consuming Necron worlds.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> And yet we have seen only a fraction of the Tyranid's forces and have no idea what the majority of the species is capable of doing.


Much like the necron worlds yes?



> And yet the minor fleets are consuming Necron worlds.


_Dormant_ worlds have been consumed. Those able to fight back have quite often proved a different story. 



I like how you`re selective with what you remember.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Ironyyyyy. Necrons. Metal bodies.

Get it? :O


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, I see what you mean, but unless you want to call me on something your point has no backing.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Ironyyyyy. Necrons. Metal bodies.
> 
> Get it? :O


You have 1337 posts at the time of this one.

OHHH, "iron"yyyy... *ba-dum tish*.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Does anyone still remember the stupid theories of the Outsider creating Nids? Anyone? How silly.

Look a single Ork empire has stopped dead half of the last largest Hivefleet. Thats one of hundreds of Ork Empires. Add in the Maelstrom and EoT that the Hivefleets cant possibly enter and the fact that Nurgle can affect the Hivefleets with his plagues to do his bidding unawares. Add in DE and any other Eldar cant be touch by Nids thanks to the Webaway. Finnaly add in the Emperium with SM Chapters like UMs that can beat whole Hivefleets (Behometh) on their own. Well I say the Necrons is icing on the cake for the UTTER destruction and hopeless invasion of the Nids. Unless they have more Hivefleets than Planets I just dont see them winning. Ever.

This also pertains to the topic since Nids are bested by Technology .


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> Does anyone still remember the stupid theories of the Outsider creating Nids? Anyone? How silly.
> 
> Look a single Ork empire has stopped dead half of the last largest Hivefleet. Thats one of hundreds of Ork Empires. Add in the Maelstrom and EoT that the Hivefleets cant possibly enter and the fact that Nurgle can affect the Hivefleets with his plagues to do his bidding unawares. Add in DE and any other Eldar cant be touch by Nids thanks to the Webaway. Finnaly add in the Emperium with SM Chapters like UMs that can beat whole Hivefleets (Behometh) on their own. Well I say the Necrons is icing on the cake for the UTTER destruction and hopeless invasion of the Nids. Unless they have more Hivefleets than Planets I just dont see them winning. Ever.
> 
> This also pertains to the topic since Nids are bested by Technology .


In the past, I have corrected everything you just said each at least a dozen times. 

Now I know you're just fucking with me. Fresh from my lecture with Darkreever, I am going to ignore you this time Warlock. Because we both know that everything you just said is BS don't we?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> In the past, I have corrected everything you just said each at least a dozen times.
> 
> Now I know you're just fucking with me. Fresh from my lecture with Darkreever, I am going to ignore you this time Warlock. Because we both know that everything you just said is BS don't we?


I actually been away from civilization for the past 3 months and coming back seeing Necs with a new Dex was a shock. Give me the link to your talks on this matter with Darkreever so I can catch up on whats what.:so_happy:


----------



## Sturmovic (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd like to make a plug for the Imperium, since the Tyranid case has already been made.

Sure, most of the Imperial stuff is comparatively crude and primitive, but if you think about their most advanced stuff that's left over from the Dark Age such as the vortex weaponry, teleportation, railguns and so on you'll find little of it lacking in comparison to other races.

Also, I think that the Eldar are indeed advanced, but their tech is stagnating and ritualised no less than the Imperium-instead of designing robots to do their fighting for example, they the obviously very risky decision of using soul stones. Plus it's hard to separate their technology from their innate warp powers.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

Just give the Tau a millenia or two and they'll be cramming 4 pairs of twin-linked miniaturized Rail Guns per Exo-Suit (and all the suits will have 2+ Shield Generators, 2+ Armor saves from refined Iridium armor, and Stimulant Injectors coz why the hell not) BY DEFAULT :biggrin: (and with 4 weapon slots still available)

I don't even want to know what the Broadside suits will be like heheheh.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

And the Eldar and Necrons will STILL be running around with much better weaponry...

Try again


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

General-jwj said:


> Just give the Tau a millenia or two and they'll be cramming 4 pairs of twin-linked miniaturized Rail Guns per Exo-Suit (and all the suits will have 2+ Shield Generators, 2+ Armor saves from refined Iridium armor, and Stimulant Injectors coz why the hell not) BY DEFAULT :biggrin: (and with 4 weapon slots still available)
> 
> I don't even want to know what the Broadside suits will be like heheheh.





Baltar said:


> And the Eldar and Necrons will STILL be running around with much better weaponry...
> 
> Try again


I can just see this battlesuit making its debut, only for some cryptek to pull some kind of magnetic disruptor out of his ass cavity that completely fucks over the railguns inner mechanics.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Gauss rifles. I don't understand how something so deadly and unstoppable still results in losses for the Necrons and hasn't resulted in their domination of the Imperium.

Simple plot device or... ?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Gauss technology isn't as badass as it's written to be. In addition it uses far more power than normal. 

Not an issue before, but nowadays necrons have to be more realistic in their application of resources.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

lasgun most reliable piece of sh** out, recharge from heat, in a fire, or the sun. can probably overload it and turn it into a grenade, its like the ak of 40k. reliable to the end.

now seriously though technically necrons but then there's also that orks don't even need circuits


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Not an issue before, but nowadays necrons have to be more realistic in their application of resources.


Damn recession


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

someone mentioned that Nurgle has and can affect nids, where is this from? (im genuinely interested not just saying ur wrong )

also Chaos wont auto beat nids, cos they would be massivly affected by the shadow in the warp, making moving any-ware really hard. I think it would be an endless battle as deamons dont really die, but are rencarnated; but the nids can just eat the bodies of the dead and re-grow them. Also if the nids wipe out the imperium then the most of the chaos gods would be hugely underpowered as they get most of their power from the imperium.

khrone


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Nids can't be corrupted in the sense of being subjugated, but they are still susceptible to physical corruption. So a tyranid swarm carrying Nurgle's Rot is possible.

The idea of the Shadow in the Warp being somehow able to overcome Daemons and the Warp itself is one that has too many variables to be considered entirely one way or the other. 

On the eastern side of the galaxy, the tyranids probably have the upper hand. In areas like the EoT however, I doubt they would have any real advantage, in fact they'd probably be at a significant disadvantage.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

khrone forever said:


> someone mentioned that Nurgle has and can affect nids, where is this from? (im genuinely interested not just saying ur wrong )


_Codex: Daemonhunters_ and _Storm of Iron_, the latter has an example of a Hive Ship infected by the Obliterator Virus (IIRC).


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Obliterator virus?!

I take it that we aren't talking about mechanised tyranids?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Baltar said:


> Obliterator virus?!
> 
> I take it that we aren't talking about mechanised tyranids?


No :biggrin: the Warsmith just wanted a ship that could carry his Titan Legion and he thought how pimpin it would be to have a Hive Ship be his bitch :laugh:.

Nids would be at a huge disadvantage vs the EoT or Maelstrom.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ye, fair point about the EoT but in normal, real space they would be on equal terms if not at an advantage cos any possessed/deamons connection to the warp would be screwed with, also any pychic powers woulnt work. but the rest of them would be fine, but nids can deal with them.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

When all is said and done, the nids are a real enigma in 40k compared to the other races. All we see are hive fleets, which are pretty much drones of some larger 'entity' (be it a collective intelligence or some *actual* entity). If it is the case that there is some supreme 'hive mind' entity controlling them all, then it's probably a shitload of badass. Then again, it's probably adrift in intergalactic space and thus of no real harm to anyone in itself.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> No :biggrin: the Warsmith just wanted a ship that could carry his Titan Legion and he thought how pimpin it would be to have a Hive Ship be his bitch :laugh:.


:laugh::rofl:

Genius idea.


----------

